# Flatpanel mounting brackets and h/w?



## dkeller (Jul 5, 2011)

I need to wall mount a 32" and a 19" in the basement. I need the 32" to be fully articulating....the 19" can probably be mounted flat to the wall. What's the best website/company to look at for the mounting hardware?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This looks quite intriguing: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/acce.../1280-home-theater-wallwizard-xm37-mount.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

monoprice.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 for Monoprice.com

I actually just used a flat wall mount from them this weekend. Absolutely no reason to spend more. Unless maybe you have so much disposable income that you just don't know what to do with it.


----------



## dkeller (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm over-budget already, so I'm all about saving $$ at Monoprice. I already plan to get all my wiring & cabling there...still figuring out what else I need that Monoprice has.


----------

